# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > گفتگو: استفاده از سیستم GPS

## Restlesa

سلام بر همگی دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس
یه ایده ی جدید در سرم دارم که می خوام برنامه اش رو بنویسم 
تو ای برامه می خوام از سیستم GPS استفاده کنم
کسی می تونه اطلاعاتی درباره این سیستم و طرز استفاده شو بگه ؟؟؟

----------


## sajjad_india

تاپیکت منو گول زد . 

اینجا برو در موردش هم سورس هست هم اطلاعات . سرچ تو سایتهای اینگلیسی کنی کلی مطلب در میاری . 
http://www.developerfusion.com/code/5426/vb6-nmea-interpreter-class-for-reading-gps/

----------


## Restlesa

ممنون دوست عزيز و ببخشيد كه گولت زدم  :بوس: 
مطلب فارسي نداري ؟؟؟

سايتي رو هم كه برام قرار دادي يه نگاه مختصر بهش انداختم ... چيزي نبود كه من مي خواستم
چيزي كه من مي خوام مثل عكس قرار داده شده در زير هستش اما در قالب يك Aplication .

----------


## kitcat_m18

دوست عزيز اميدوارم ناراحت نشي اما هم يه مقدار برات زوده که بري سمت اين مباحث (از روي سوالات مطرح شده جناب عالي در پستهاي قبليتون اين حرف رو مي زنم) هم زبان برنامه نويسيت دست و بالت رو بعضي جاها مي بنده!
براي اينکار بري سراغ جاوا (J2ME) بسيار بهتر مي توني عمل کني

موفق باشي  :چشمک:

----------


## Restlesa

> دوست عزيز اميدوارم ناراحت نشي اما هم يه مقدار برات زوده که بري سمت اين مباحث (از روي سوالات مطرح شده جناب عالي در پستهاي قبليتون اين حرف رو مي زنم) هم زبان برنامه نويسيت دست و بالت رو بعضي جاها مي بنده!
> براي اينکار بري سراغ جاوا (J2ME) بسيار بهتر مي توني عمل کني
> 
> موفق باشي


تو پست 2 آدرس ذانلود يه نمونه سورس گذاشته شده اما كار باهاشو بلد نيستم
شما كه حرفه اي هستي ميشه لطف كني و دانلود كني و مورد بازبيني قرار بدي و به ما هم بگي كه چه جوري ميشه ازش استفاده كرد

در ضمن من اين Apliction رو تحت ويندوز كامپيوتر مي خوام نه براي موبايل و اگه با VB نميشه با #C امكان پذير هست يا نه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## kitcat_m18

اي بابا منم مثل شما شاگردم  :چشمک: 
#C قدرت بسيار بالايي رو تو کد نويسي بهت ميده (نسل جديد زبان برنامه نويسي ماکروسافت)
مطمئنا با #C مي توني اينکارو انجام بدي من خودم اعتقادم اينه که VB6 براي برنامه هاي امروزي زياد خوب جواب نميده (قدرتمنده اما به روز نيست)
من جاوا رو بهت پيشنهاد دادم چونکه GPS رو در بستر ميکرو کنترلر ها پياده سازي مي کنن.
در مورد نمونه فايل هم شرمنده وقت کافي ندارم.
موفق باشي  :لبخند:

----------


## Restlesa

ممنونم دوست عزيز
دوست ديگري نيست كه اين نمونه سورس رو يه نگاهي بهش بندازه ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## MahmoodGH

> ممنونم دوست عزيز
> دوست ديگري نيست كه اين نمونه سورس رو يه نگاهي بهش بندازه ؟؟؟!!!!


برای استفاده از اون سورس شما نیاز به دستگاه GPS دارین تا اطلاعات رو ثبت کنید. در واقع با اون سورس شما میام اطلاعات دستگاه رو ثبت می کنید. اما من تا اونجایی که متوجه شدم شما دنبال یه برنامه هستین که بتونه مسیریابی کنه. خب برای این کار باید یه آنتن GPS بخرین و بعدش شروع به کد نویسی کنید که البته کد نویسی پیچیده ای داره که بنده وسوسه شدم برم سراغش :).
موفق باشی دوست من.

----------


## Restlesa

ممنونم دوست عزیز
مقاله یا آموزشی در رابطه با نحوه کد نویسیش سراغ داری ؟؟؟؟
و سوال دیگه ام اینه که این آنتن GPS در چه رنج قیمتیه ؟؟؟

----------


## mr-adler

سلام
اطلاعات مختصری مربوط به سیستم جی پی اس
لیست قطعاتی + قیمت اونا (مورد استفاده در این دستگاه)
انجمن تخصصی برق و الکترونیک(مربوط به همین مسئاله جی پی اس)

در کل موضوع جالبیه.تو دوران دبیرستان یه دوست داشتم عاشق اینجور مسائل بود به واسطه ایشون ما هم اندکی علاقه مند شدیم.ولی چه کنیم که اطلاعاتمون راجع به برنامه نویسی ضعیفه و با اکثر کد ها اشنایی ندارم و گرنه من هم خیلی دوست داشتم راجع به این مسئله کمکتون کنم و بتونیم برنامه رو با هم بنویسیم...

موفق باشید...

----------


## Restlesa

ممنونم دوست عزيز
براي اينكه ما يه برنامه اي تحت ويندوز بنويسيم كه بتونه از امكانات GPS استفاده كنيم دقيقا به چه ابزاري نياز داريم

----------


## mr-adler

> براي اينكه ما يه برنامه اي تحت ويندوز بنويسيم كه بتونه از امكانات GPS استفاده كنيم دقيقا به چه ابزاري نياز داريم


اگه این سوال رو از من پرسیدید من هم مثل شما  اطلاع چندانی ندارم.اما این موارد رو لازم میدونم بگم:
1.مسلما اگه میخواهید خودتون این دستگاه رو درست کنید و بعد کد نویسی اون رو انجم بدید باید یه سری اطلاعات در مورد الکترونیک داشته باشید.کار با قطعات و ...
2.چون این مورد یه مورد تخصصی و خاص هست فکر میکنم به ندرت کسانی باشند که دنبال این مبحث رفته باشن پس کارتون یه کم سخت میشه.
3.اگه واقعا تصمیمتون رو گرفتید دنبالش برید , ان شا ا... قطعا به زودی موفق خواهید شد....

----------

